# Bass Tracker v17



## harleydoc (Jan 10, 2013)

Well here is my boat it is runs and work well. I just need to clean it up seal the seams and stuff and pull all the water logged foam out of it. I use it now with now problem. The transom was already replace last year for the guy I go the boat from. Here is a few pick of it. With my duck blind build I just did.





Like I was say I do a lot of duck hunting so I am going to take the carpet out and put a non skid floor in it using walnut shells or something like that. 

I am think about just using the foam board for Home Depot for the floating foam what do you guys think about that stuff. The wood deck was replaced buy the last owner but I think he used treated lumber for that but I want to remove some weight anyways and was think about usin 1/2 or 3/8 plywood for the decking in the front and the middle section what do you guys thing about that wood for the decking I would seal it really well it some try of expoy?


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok here is question I have.

Is foam board for HD or lowes on to use.

What do I use to seal all the seams in my boat with.

How think of plywood do I need to use on the decks.


What do I need to use as a sealer for the plywood before painting with non skid type of stuff.


What type of paint will work well with the alum. and wood.


Thanks Will


----------



## JMichael (Jan 11, 2013)

I used the blue board foam that Lowes sells. Pretty much any foam will work as long as you make sure it is closed cell foam. That prevents it from absorbing water. The thickness of wood you can use will depend on the spacing of your supports. I wouldn't using anything thinner than 1/2" but that's up to you and your design. Be sure that you buy exterior grade plywood and do not use pressure treated. You can seal the plywood with 2 or 3 coats of spar varnish. Be sure you get varnish and not polyurethane. When fully cured, poly is much softer than varnish and will not hold up as well. I'll let someone else give you ideas on sealing seams and painting as I don't have any experience with doing either of those on my boats.


----------



## lobsterlounge (Jan 11, 2013)

For sealing seams and rivets, if your in the states, "gulvit" which is an epoxy sealer, or if you live in canada where gulvit isnt available, there is a product called "coat-it" made by goop. Also an expoxy sealer, and it contains kevlar for strength. Hope this helps


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 11, 2013)

Coat it i wonder if they sale it here in the US


----------



## lobsterlounge (Jan 11, 2013)

its about half the price of gulvit. I live in canada and had to order it from amazon. about 100 bucks for a gal. 2-part epoxy with shipping inclu. about 80 bucks for the product itself


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 13, 2013)

what do you guys thing about this stuff for a primer?

Aluma Protect Epoxy Barrier Coat Primer For Aluminum Hulls


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Well just a update I have ordered some part solid rivets and tool to put them in with 2 part foam. On the spar wood varnish does it need to be Marine grade stuff or does the stuff from lowes or homedepot work just the same. Lowes sales a marine type but they have to order it. I am as so going to replace the transom might as well do it all while I am at it. Can I use a bunch of 1/4 inch to make the size I need look lik it need to be 1 1/2 inch did not know if it would me it stronger to layer a bunch of. 1/4 plywood in the 20 dig off sets of the grain or just use 1/2 or something like that.



Thank Will


----------



## JMichael (Jan 15, 2013)

I could be wrong but I believe the marine grade is primarily for use on wood that is submerged as in wood hulls. I use the standard stuff on mine and it's been through one summer of fishing and stored outside with no sign of any problems. And I've not read where anyone has complained about any issues as long as they applied several coats. As far as the plywood goes, more layers is good, assuming you get a good bonding of all the the layers when you laminate them together. But I think using ¼" is a bit overkill and that ½" will give you more than enough strength.


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 15, 2013)

JMichael said:


> I could be wrong but I believe the marine grade is primarily for use on wood that is submerged as in wood hulls. I use the standard stuff on mine and it's been through one summer of fishing and stored outside with no sign of any problems. And I've not read where anyone has complained about any issues as long as they applied several coats. As far as the plywood goes, more layers is good, assuming you get a good bonding of all the the layers when you laminate them together. But I think using ¼" is a bit overkill and that ½" will give you more than enough strength.




Thanks for your help this will be used for duck hunting and I like ever kill you never know when you going to hit and stump and 4 in the morning getting to the duck blind.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 15, 2013)

harleydoc said:


> you never know when you going to hit and stump and 4 in the morning getting to the duck blind.


True but we always launch the boat so that we can just ease along and arrive at the blind with lots of time to spare so there's never any danger of hitting something at excessive speeds, right? :roll: :lol:


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 15, 2013)

Well just ordered my gallon kit of pourable foam now just get one more weekend I can hunt then time to start taking my boat apart I like to have everything I need before I get start on a project for the most part.


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 17, 2013)

UPS dropped off gifts today just a few more ideas then time to get knee deep in this boat.




I just hope the rivets are the right sizes.


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 26, 2013)

Just a few updates got my boat back for the shop they did my transom and replaced the rear foam for me did not have time to do it so farmed that part out.

I got it home today and got the decks taken out and got the old foam out of the middle of the boat here is a few pics.






After I got the bulk of it out I took my pressure washer with the 0' tips and got ever last bit of it out ad clean under the rib sections so it would drain better then bent the sections up a but so it would pass bigger thing if need be. It got to dark to take final photos of the foam clean out but man a pressure washer made fast work of the foam should have just used it to start with. I will be cutting the new wood for the deck and glassing it tomorrow and running new wiring for he front for the TM and trim and nav lights.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 26, 2013)

Moving right along! What kind of areas do you duck hunt?


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Some rivers and lakes some marsh just about all over the place. When we find the hold an area we hunt.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 27, 2013)

Puddle ducks mostly? I am following, mine is a duck boat too.


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Well got all the new wood cut today now I am glassing the wood can you say good bye wood rot tin meets glass...




This is the first layer of glass 2nd layer of res.


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 27, 2013)

Good call on the glass. What are you gonna coat it with after?


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Spray in bed liner


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is a pic of the new foam in the mid of the boat


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is part of the mid deck what I the last coat of glass to dry the it will be going in...


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of the mid deck all done still have to Caulk some more of the seams around the out side ran out of the marine caulk so have to hit up west marine in the morning got off all week so should have her done if my bed liner kit get here this week. And need to pick up some more stainless screws for the casting deck. And still have to glass the rod locker and casting deck.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, looks awesome. Moving along real quick!


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes well the rain slowed me Down to day I cover the boat last night because I knew we was getting some rain but it rained all night and most of today... I got a few more tubes of Marine Caulk so I can get the deck all weather tight and got my deck drain so the deck can drain to the bilge. Bed liner kit should be here in a few day I think the 2nd of may so i hope it says warm and no rain so I can get her done and get it sprayed.


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 30, 2013)

I am glassing my casting deck now and clean the old carpet glue off the inside to get ready to etch and prime it i am get a little but of OCD with This glue it is a beast to get off my mind keeps telling me just leave it then my OCD kicks in and tell me it will come off the all the hard work doing the bed liner will be wasted. Lol I guess we will see with one wins here in a bit.


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 30, 2013)

Got all my decks in now just making sure everything is water tight on the top so it can all drain back to the drain.


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 30, 2013)

Used foam around the big gaps on the deck going to call them up after I cut the foam out that I don't need


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 30, 2013)

Used a bit if 1x1 angle here to help keep the ply safe and sounds and to at a bit if water proof to it and keep the water away as much as I can 




The screws at the one you used on metal roofs they have the rubber washer plus some marine caulk


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 30, 2013)

Well thought i was done with glassing wood I just cut some wood for the back under the seats all may storage boxes are junk so I just make a some wood to fit the whole back and then I can cut out some new storage places and it will be a lot cleaner..


----------



## harleydoc (Apr 30, 2013)

I ordered a alum console but I don't like it very much to small for the boat I think I am just going to overhaul the old one and put a new layer o glass around it to fix the cracks and stuff


----------



## harleydoc (May 4, 2013)

Well after a few days if going back a for about with console to use I installed the new alum one I got of eBay it is smaller but hey it holds everything I need it to and it will take up lest room in the boat and weights about 1/3 of the old one so win win. I also installed my new uflex steering system man ol man that thing is smooth and very very easy to turn unlike the old system. I got all the hole cut out for the switch panels just have to cut out the hole for the radio and holes for the new speakers I will be installing. 

I am about ready for final cleaning and sanding then etching the alum. And then new primer and bed liner for the inside of the boat. Will post up some new pics tomorrow ran out of day light today.


----------



## harleydoc (May 5, 2013)

Here is a new pic of where I am at. Got all the metal sanded and etched then primed today. Wish it was a lot hotter here I would spray my bed liner in it but I will wait for the primer to cure really well and hit a few friends up that have body shops in the area and see if I can used there paint booth one night this week so I can get it nice and hot and spray the bed liner and cook it on.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 5, 2013)

Looks awesome.

Smaller console looks great, you'll be glad you went smaller I think.


----------



## harleydoc (May 5, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Smaller console looks great, you'll be glad you went smaller I think.



Yeah I think it will be a lot better then that big old hunk of junk that was in there before. I still have to cut the holes for my radio and speaker sometime before I spray the bed liner about forgot about the tunes. Lol


----------



## tomme boy (May 5, 2013)

The foam you used? Is it the spray in foam or the 2-part foam?

If it is the spray can stuff, it soak water like a spung.


----------



## harleydoc (May 6, 2013)

tomme boy said:


> The foam you used? Is it the spray in foam or the 2-part foam?
> 
> If it is the spray can stuff, it soak water like a spung.



It is all 2 part stuff I used the spary stuff around the top deck to make the gap smaller then caulked it all around. I have used spary foam for year in my dakes that may have been shot a few times I have never had any problem with them taking on water.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 6, 2013)

harleydoc said:


> tomme boy said:
> 
> 
> > The foam you used? Is it the spray in foam or the 2-part foam?
> ...




I agree. I've used it for the same thing. I'm not sure where the anti great stuff stigma came from


----------



## harleydoc (May 7, 2013)

Got my new temptress hatch covers today got all but two of the cut out. The rain has started here sober will see how long it rains. Pics to come when the rain stops.


----------



## harleydoc (May 7, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> harleydoc said:
> 
> 
> > tomme boy said:
> ...



I know guys that have used it in boat an all kind of stuff like in said I use it in my dakes that have been shot one to many time and never had as problems that away


----------



## harleydoc (May 8, 2013)

Well it is still raining here I am about to take my boat to a buddy's shop I think tomorrow and let me shot the liner in it I just want to get her done. She not going to get done with all the rain plus it can sit in the paint booth over night and get cooked on really good so it should be tougher that away as well.


----------



## harleydoc (May 9, 2013)

Well got the bedliner sprayed in her today got nice And hot here so I had to leave work at noon and get her done


----------



## harleydoc (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Pweisbrod (May 9, 2013)

Looks great. Rattle can?


----------



## harleydoc (May 9, 2013)

No it is the pro spray in stuff extreme liners I got a three gallon kit but only used 1 1/2 gallons on it I could have went thicker but I think she will.


----------



## harleydoc (May 9, 2013)

I got just about everything done I still have one more hatch to install and seal ran out if caulk. Go to get a new tank fitting for my new 9 gal fuel tank for some reason the fitting from my old tank would not work. Then I am going for a shack down and sea trials tomorrow after work. Got tue new switch Panels installed and everything hooked up. Horn even works now. I have not installed my radio yet I may get it in before shack down and sea trails tomorrow after work.


----------



## Flat Bottom (May 10, 2013)

Where did you get the glass for the flooring? Im trying to think of a more permanent setup for my floor but that glass is pretty spendy isnt it?


----------



## harleydoc (May 10, 2013)

Flat Bottom said:


> Where did you get the glass for the flooring? Im trying to think of a more permanent setup for my floor but that glass is pretty spendy isnt it?




It is 1/2 ply wrapped in 2 layers of fiberglass the glass is 1.5 oz mat and I used west system resin I wanted something that was going to last for a long time. Spar need to stay on the kitchen table and not on a boat. Just my two cents worth. The price just for the resin is about 300 bucks to me two gallons of the west system at 130 for a gallon kit then about 80 bucks in for the glass mat in the long run I cut a lot of weight out of my boat and add strength to the decks.


----------



## harleydoc (May 10, 2013)

Well took the boat out today the boat floats nice I think I have a bad fuel pump or need a new fitting for the fuel line on the motor side. She would not ref all the way up and then would die and the ball would he soft I could pump it back hard and it would run but would not take off. I am think it is the fuel pump I have an old motor here I am going to see if the pumps are the same and just rob the pump and fuel fittings off of and give it a shot again tomorrow if the weather hold out and is nice. But I did get her up the 28 on the GPS before she would run around 34 so I think she will fly after all the work I have done if I can get the motor running right. I lot my coast guard plate during the over haul. I don't know if it got put in the trash with a bunch of carpet or not I thought i put in the top of my tool box but who know. Does anyone know how to go about getting a new one????


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

Well replaced the fuel fitting on the motor today no more leak she ran good in the can and sea to rev all the way up like she should I guess we will see in a few day when I get her on the water I still new to get a new fuel line fittings might as well make that all new I also replace the old style fitter with and soiled one time use type of fitter I am over no one having the ones I need in stock but having a bunch of the one time uses ones plus they a few bucks cheaper.


----------

